# Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest WINNERS



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

We want to thank everyone who participated in this year's contest. All of your loved ones were super adorable, cute and worthy of winning the contest but alas, the community has voted and here are the winners:
*
1st Place Winner:*

maltese manica 

*2nd Place Winner:
*
kd1212

*3rd Place Winner:
*
Furbabies Mom

Please watch your PM box for a message from me to get information from you so that we can send out your prize to you. Again, thank you everyone for participating. 

Also, Maltese Manica will move on for a chance to win the GRAND PRIZE in a competition against other dogs/puppies from our Petguide.com communities. The contest will open this week so please go to PETGUIDE.COM and vote for Maltese Manica or anyone of the other dog/puppies in the contest!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Congratulations to Janene, Kim, and Deb!!!:cheer:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Marie! I'm so excited to have won!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili:Congrats to all of the winners! :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! That was fun! Thanks so much!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wooeee congratulations everyone


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:dothewave::dothewave:YIPPEEEE!!!! That is so AWESOME!

BIG BRAVO to Janene, KIM and Debbie!!!!

:cheer:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats everyone (but sorry I think I forgot to vote)!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer: Congrats to all. :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:Yea Janene! We will be voting for you! Can we vote daily or only once?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::chili:Congrats to Kim and Deb too! Where are my manners?:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili:Congrats to Deb, Kim and Janene:chili::chili:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations- they were all adorable!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I hope that we will make SM proud and win the final contest and beat the other forums! As we all know that SM is amazing!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You can only vote once on the link which is now open to go and vote now
Vote For Your Favorite Dog Halloween Costume - PetGuide
The finalists have been chosen for our Fur-Raising Halloween Costume Contest! Seven winners from seven forums rose to the top – and now it's your turn to c[...]
petguide.com



Lets hope that we win and show What SM is all about!


----------

